# Looking for long term Friends to Fish & help with Boat maintenance/labor



## CBasq141

Contact me if you are interested. Boat is in Port Aransas/Ingleside area but I live in Austin which is a lot of my issue. I enjoy fishing the Bill Fishing Tournaments with those who can AFFORD to do so with me as I don't have unlimited resources & require assistance of others as part of our fishing team to fish these type of tournaments! Definitely open to those eager to work their way onto tournament team who can't necessarily afford to "Buy-In" to a spot on Boat with potential for large payouts upon winning/placing but only a couple of those spots for tournaments can be available due to the enormous entry/operating cost. Some of these tournament purses can exceed millions of $ payout per weekend w/side pots). Anyone wanting to work their way onto the boat & establish a true friendship is always welcome for friendly days out offshore fishing with a great Captain and awesome group of guys. I very much enjoy the daily trips with friends but once again, just need some help with boat maintenance, keeping boat ready to go, & running/exercising it to keep bottom clean to prevent such frequent "quick-hauls." Captain & I both still work regular jobs so not always available to maintain/exercise Boat. ALWAYS need help keeping the Boat clean and in good mechanical condition as I just don't get to use it enough. This is why I am reaching out to others to help solve this dilemma. I have a very experienced Captain that has been with the boat for over 10 years and knows it well. Boat is a proven fish raiser, 47 foot Bertram-3 Bedroom Sportfish/Galley up/ 2 full Baths down with Tower & twin 891TI Detroit's @ 650 HP each with fresh full rebuilds. Give me a call, text or PM and let's go fishing! Clark at 512-496-1329 [email protected]
UPDATE:
I also might entertain a 50% partnership on my Yacht (with the right individual of course) 50% Ownership would be $80k. Also very open to the idea of allowing some (1) to (3) day private fishing charters out of the Port Aransas, Texas area. I have allowed my Captain to do this in the past chartering king fishing, red snapper, shark type trips for up to 6 Fishing starting at $1,850 per day. Unfortunately, my Captain and I have both been too busy to even set any of these trips up lately. This would help with maintenance costs as well as allowing the boat to be operated more frequently as it should which is a much better option then letting those big diesel engines sit and barnacles growing on the Hull due to lack of use. I have had the boat for 4 years and absolutely love it & would not sell it as it is a lot of Boat for the money & most importantly with these large yachts is very dependable & mechanically sound. I have just come to the conclusion that I would be much better off with a compatible partner as I just do not have the time required to take care of everything due to I am still working and not yet retired. I live in the Austin Texas area about 3 hours one way from where I have the Yacht moored. I just don't have the time to run the motors and all of the onboard systems enough and/or take it on short trips enough just to keep all of the growth off of the hull etc. As most of you know, when these large Sport Fishing Yachts aren't used regularly they grow a hairy algae under the water on the boat and if left long enough actually have barnacles attach to the bottom of the hull which is ugly & drastically affects the performance to the point it could require you to have the boat "quick-hauled" and the bottom pressure washed just to be able to get it to "plane out" and operate efficiently. Having a 45 ton boat lifted out of the water, pressure washed and put back in the water can get pretty expensive if you have to do it too many times a year! Give me a shout if interested! I will tell you all about the Yacht, the Bill Fishing Tournaments that we fish, onboard tackle, my Captain who is awesome and anything else you would like to know. Take care!


----------



## CBasq141

Are there seriously NOBODY on this forum interested in establishing new friendships, enjoying putting out some Boat labor as deferred compensation in order to enjoy some epic offshore fishing trips with friends/family on a private sport-fishing yacht? I guess I am just a Boat freak due to I would still take that deal on somebody else's Boat just to hang-out, build relationships, & help a fellow boater just for the experience in itself. Then again, I've been married for 33 years & I am always looking for an excuse to go to the Coast & work on the boat, or go fishing!


----------



## H2OhMan

Hard to believe nobody has taken you up on this offer. I get seasick just thinking about fishing offshore but realize what an opportunity you are providing.

I hope you find your guy. They are out their somewhere.

Tight lines.


----------



## Electricfisher

Man my name is Tyler and I would love to take you up on your offer I am an apprentice electrician in Houston I have a very mechanical mind. But I don't have much experience working on boats or motors but if you were willing to teach me I would be willing to learn. I would be interested in learning what ever you can teach me about offshore fishing. Give me a call or text at 2812219395


----------



## lite-liner

pm sent.............


----------



## TheKodiak

Sounds like an opportunity to expand my horizons...


----------



## hog

CBasq141 said:


> Are there seriously NOBODY on this forum interested in establishing new friendships, enjoying putting out some Boat labor as deferred compensation in order to enjoy some epic offshore fishing trips with friends/family on a private sport-fishing yacht? I guess I am just a Boat freak due to I would still take that deal on somebody else's Boat just to hang-out, build relationships, & help a fellow boater just for the experience in itself. Then again, I've been married for 33 years & I am always looking for an excuse to go to the Coast & work on the boat, or go fishing!


If you ever decide to bring relocate to Surfside/Freeport, send me a message. I'd like to visit about fish'n with ya...


----------



## hookN

Email sent


----------

